# The Question Game - Part III



## Tina (Oct 14, 2007)

The old thread was at the point that we usually start new (when we're paying attention...). Here is the old one.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 14, 2007)

Was that a question Tina?


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2007)

*Is this the new Question Game thread?*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 15, 2007)

How many people can we fit in this thread?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this a trilogy?


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

Isn't it usually?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

Isn't it stupid to think that Fat friends make you three times more likely to be Fat?​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

stupid is as stupid does....


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

Was that supposed to be a question?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you know what kinds of questions we should ask?​


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 19, 2007)

What is your favorite question?


----------



## mango (Oct 20, 2007)

*Do I have to pick just one?*


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 20, 2007)

Are you having trouble making up your mind?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

*Pino*, Yellow Bird's cousin asks;
*Echt waar?*
_(Really?)_​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

What is your favorite color?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

Whatever, Whatever, Do you always do what you waunt?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

ALRIGHT, who is going to ask the next question?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Where have you been on the night of October, 30, 2007?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Considering that that date has not been here yet, where would you like to have me be on October, 30, 2007?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello, is anyone there?​


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Where do you get all those pictures?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

I find all of the pictures using *Google*.

I save them to my own picture poster so that I don't use the particular site's bandwidth too.

*Don't you think that that is a good idea?*​


----------



## Big_jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats a great idea!
Should the rest of us use pictures too?


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wouldn't that violate the prime directive?


*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 24, 2007)

mango said:


> *Wouldn't that violate the prime directive?
> 
> 
> *




Is asking that question a counter at your coolness and status as one of few hugh heffners of the bbw/fa community?


----------



## mango (Oct 24, 2007)

*Are you questioning my coolness?

*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

What do you think your Great-Great-Grandmother would say about you?

I put these pictures on my posts cause I like too, not because we have too, it is just something fun that I like too do too make my posts more interesting *Big_jim*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

What would you do if you spent the day being a member of the opposite sex?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you think dreams mean anything?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you ever seen a Halloween Cannibal before?"​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you think that spiders are creepy?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

What is your favorite part of Halloween?​


----------



## mango (Nov 1, 2007)

*Is Halloween over yet??*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

I do hope that it is, but are you sure?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

Have you ever seen a* BUSH MONKEY? *​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

If someone owns a piece of land, do they own it all the way to the center of the earth?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU BELIEVE IS TRUE EVEN THOUGH YOU CANNOT PROVE IT?"​


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 4, 2007)

What proof do you have that any of this is true?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

What would attempt to do if you knew that you might fail?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

Our of everything there is in this world, what is your favorite thing?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

What finger do you use most often to pick your nose or ear with? ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the best meal of the day?​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you ever been in a public restroom and had the overwhelming notion that someone just had sex there?

Have you ever wondered why your pee smells like honey after you eat a bowl of Sugar Smacks/Super Golden Crisp cereal?

Ever load a cushion with a fart to conceal the noise and/or odor, and then feel really bad for the cushion (or in some cases the kid who comes along 20 minutes later and does a faceplant exactly where you were sitting)?

When you and your significant other start talking about all the crap in your house, why is your stuff 'shit' but her shit is 'stuff'?

Did you ever get cornered in a conversation that you felt you wanted to fake an illness or seizure just to get out of?

Kevin Bacon. Bacon and Eggs. Eggs Benedict. Benedict Arnold. (Traitorous Baconizing )


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Why does pain hurt that much?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

The reason pain hurts that much is, it lets you know that you are alive! 

*Don't you agree??*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Do I have to? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

You have to if you want to really know, *would you like to sleep on it??*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

Can we agree to disagree on this topic?


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2007)

*What if I don't agree with that sentiment?*


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 12, 2007)

what if iiii don't agree with you residing in australia? 

 (with a side of :wubu


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

What's that got to do with it?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Why is she interested in this matter?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2007)

With all the Christmas ads coming out now, you would think that X-Mas is the next major holiday... don't you feel bad for Thanksgiving??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

Turkey is used for Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's, wouldn't it be better to feel sorry for the poor Turkey?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, does the turkey feel sorry for itself?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 13, 2007)

Do you think that the turkeys know they have such a pivotal role in our holidays?


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you switch to geico?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that only Geckos can afford Geico, don't you?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

Am I supposed to know? 

Who/what's Geico, anyway?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can a gecko really regrow it's tail?


Timberwolf- Geico is a car insurance company.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2007)

And if - what's the old one gonna do?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can worms live after they've been cut in half?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

Does Earthworm Jim sing the blues?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 16, 2007)

Can worms hear music?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

Can music soothe the savage beast?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

Which is better- brains or brawn?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't you think that Brains are?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2007)

Why isn't he wearing a shirt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Why not ?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

Who really reads the dictionary? 


Kate Veatch: Are you reading the dictionary?
White Goodman: Oh, you caught me. I like to break a mental sweat too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't you think it could sometimes be neccessary?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

Just how precise is a dictionary anyway?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2007)

What if there are typos in the dictionary and we've been spelling words incorrectly for our entire lives?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

Wouldn't it be awful if the infomation that we have always read in books of this sort did turn out to indeed be all wrong?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, wouldn't that mean *everything* is wrong?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

What would you do then?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Er... Run in circles, screaming?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

But what if a circle isn't really a cirlce? What's if it's actually a square??


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmm... Could it be I'm squared?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2007)

Is it hip to be square?


----------



## mango (Nov 19, 2007)

*Are you Huey Lewis & The News?*


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Huey Lewis and the News have been around for awhile... so shouldn't it be Huey Lewis and the Olds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't you think they might be re-inventing themselves every now and then to stay new?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wouldn't they be Huey Lewis and the Sorta News then?


----------



## balletguy (Nov 20, 2007)

in this day and age they would be Huey lews and the internet, don't u think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

Huey Lewis sure has gotten old, hasn't he? (57) ​


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 20, 2007)

mango said:


> *Are you Huey Lewis & The News?*


From what I've read about the groupie who ranked her male conquests by their endowments, the "News" is apparently what is in Huey's shorts. 

Never cared for their band. They were just too darn loud


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't you agree that the age is just a number?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, but isn't it a very important number?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

What makes it so important?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well, isn't there a big difference between a 2 yr old and a 92 yr old?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you see a difference?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

Does there have to be a difference?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

No... but then what would my next question be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't you think that you should ask an expert?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 21, 2007)

What makes them experts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Do experts really know?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

What type of training/schooling do "experts" have?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Do they actually have one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you know that there really are Academy of Experts?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you know that Butterball has a help-line with turkey experts?






*Happy Thanksgivng, y'all!!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

Er... Who/what's Butterball?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 22, 2007)

Didn't you know that Butterball sells turkeys?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

This is the Holidays, get with it!! *Don'tchya know how good Butterball Turkeys are? LOL*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Didn't you know they didn't make it over here? :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you know that you're deprived then? (j/k)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you know how that feels? :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you come over here for a visit and sample one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

Aren't you aware that any of us ladies would like to cook a *Butterball* turkey for you if you wanted one? 

There's nothing like it for the Holidays, don'tchya know!?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2007)

Is everyone enjoying their leftovers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

Got some for me?


(No thanksgiving over here - so no leftovers...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

Are these Thanksgiving Leftovers good for you?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2007)

Have they been properly refrigerated?


----------



## mango (Nov 25, 2007)

*Do you like cold cuts?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Am I nuts?


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 26, 2007)

Did someone say pizza hut?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

Is Pizza really a food?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

Should it be in it's own food group?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

Why do we have to put everything in groups?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 26, 2007)

Aren't we in a group?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2007)

What kind of group should that be?


----------



## mango (Nov 26, 2007)

*What kind of group do you want it to be?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Who said I want a group?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you trying to be difficult?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Er... trying? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

What are you trying to do?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you think it will be worth trying?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

Is there any money to made if I do?​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

How much money do you need?​


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2007)

Who DOESN'T need money??


----------



## DUBLINDA (Nov 30, 2007)

Is someone offering money here??? :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2007)

*WHAT'S IN IT FOR ME?????????*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Huh? What's this talking about money about?


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 30, 2007)

Doesn't money make the world go round?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't it the earth's axis that makes the world go round?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't it a mythological creature running amscray in the galaxy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Now, what does "amscray" mean?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

What, were you raised by wolves or something to not know what "amscray" means?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

Could it be because of me living under a stone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't you know what amscray means?

Main Entry: amscray 
Part of Speech: v 
Definition:  to scram, leave quickly 
Etymology: Pig Latin for scram 
From Dictionary.com


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 1, 2007)

If you live under a stone, what do you throw at glass houses?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 1, 2007)

Since amscray = scram, wasn't it used incorrectly? (Not to be a grammar cop or anything)



snuggletiger said:


> Isn't it a mythological creature running amscray in the galaxy?


----------



## gunther (Dec 1, 2007)

Why is "Sweet Home Alabama" the soundtrack for KENTUCKY Fried Chicken commercials?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

If you were an M&M, what color would you be?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 2, 2007)

Why are we here???


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 2, 2007)

What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Have any weird dreams lately?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 2, 2007)

What does it mean if you dream about yourself sleeping and dreaming?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Er... does anything mean anything?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 2, 2007)

Kathy- it means you need more sleep 


Have you ever woken up in a panic because you thought you were gonna be late for school/work but then realized that it was the weekend?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

If you sneek Doritos in the middle of the night, and no one hears you crunching, do they still have calories?:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Do calories count, anyway?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

Is this what 200 calories worth of M&M's looks like?​


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

Who really counts out each individual M&M?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Why don't we just put them on a scale?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2007)

Why should we even measure it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Aren't you curious?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

Just how curious do you want us too be?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, how curious *can* you be?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 4, 2007)

How low can you go?


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 4, 2007)

how high can you fly?

http://3quarksdaily.blogs.com/3quarksdaily/images/2007/07/08/andras_kallai_fat_barbie_2006_terra.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2007)

How low can this guy go?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahyBm7c2Ko


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Do I have to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

Does the All-Knowing, All-Seeing Fire God really ever Know for Sure?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

A fire god knows?

(I always thought he'd burn...)


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 5, 2007)

Do fire gods have fire extinguishers?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you think the fire god will use his extra arms to carry the fire extinguishers???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Could it be that this "god" simply is a pyromaniac?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you think we are all damned to burn in hell for having this conversation???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

How hot do you think HELL is?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

Warm and cozy, I hope...

Did you hear of the hell being all cold, too?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

Is it because of global warming?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

What makes you think?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't your brain make you think?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

How many brain cells do you have left anyway???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

*opens head* Do you want to count them?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it worth my time, Will I make it past 10???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

Will half past nine do?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Oops... Did I arrive too early?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Did you ever arrive???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it ok to be fashionably late?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have a good reason to be late???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Is it reasonable to be late?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

better late then never


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Is that a question?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

what's it to you?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't you know the rules?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2007)

who's asking?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 7, 2007)

Who's on first?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Can I be on first? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

You can't be first, Do you want to be next???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

May I be last?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Why do you want to be last???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

Isn't he always competing for the last word?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Who told you? :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 8, 2007)

Could it have been your title?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

:doh: How could I forget? :doh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you think we should make sure he never gets the last word???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

Do you need HELP with this question?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

I guess i look like i need help???????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Well... do you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

actually I wanted to know if there was a thread re: TIN MAN, a short series on SCI FI TV?????????????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

There is one, How could you have missed it???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 8, 2007)

I looked and looked, how do i find it now?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 8, 2007)

It may not be on the main page now, Have you checked pages 2,3,4 etc....???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Where's the checkbox?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Is there an actual checkbox or is it virtual???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Am I to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

How am I supposed to know if you know or not, do you or do you not know the answer to the question??​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

I have all the answer's but what was the question???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have all the answers why ask the question?​


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe it's a test?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

tests..i love tests..what KIND of test is it?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you think you are up to the challenge of my test???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

is it a difficult test or an easy one?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 9, 2007)

What would be the point of making it easy for you???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do you like giving me a hard time? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't you agree that life is hard enough?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 9, 2007)

If living is so hard, why do so many people want to keep doing it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe because they don't know what awaits them on the other side?


----------



## mango (Dec 9, 2007)

*And what exactly IS on the other side??

*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Isn't the grass always greener on the other side?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

It is in Ireland where Im from, but how is it where you are???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

The only reason the grass is always greener on the other side is because the guy on the other side can afford the more expensive fertilizer.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Im confused now, How was that a question???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you kinow that that was a good question?


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 10, 2007)

What question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

:huh: :blink: Hadn't there been a question, recently?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

I do not know, Did someone actually ask a question???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Didn't you just ask a question?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 10, 2007)

Why are you asking me this???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Uhmm... because I'm running out of questions?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

What will happen when everyone runs out of questions?


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 10, 2007)

Won't the thread die if everyone ran out of questions?


----------



## _broshe_ (Dec 10, 2007)

How does a thread die?
Does it Hurt?
Do you smell something burning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Could that be your wooden bunny?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Why would a bunny be made out of wood?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 10, 2007)

whose got wood?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is it recyclable? (sp??)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 10, 2007)

Can we burn it instead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't that just an other way to recycle it?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wouldn't that be reusing it instead?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Why do you want to burn things???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't burning things FUN!????????????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't it also very dangerous???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 11, 2007)

Isn't it more fun to walk on the wild side?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybes, but is it not better to be safe than sorry???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

If you want to be safe, shouldn't you look both way before crossing?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

But if there's ice, shouldn't you look down to watch your step?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you really think that helps you from falling?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there really anything you can do to stop yourself from falling???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

That would depend on what you wanted to fall wouldn't it?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 11, 2007)

What makes you think I want to fall???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

That all depends on if you want too fall or watch what falls doesn't it?​


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 11, 2007)

Am I the only person that laughs when someone falls?

I always make sure they're ok before laughing too much...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 11, 2007)

Is it really that bad to laugh? Wouldn't they laugh at us in the same situation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Doesn't that depend on what actually happened?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

"Help me, What's h
a
p
p
e
n
i
n
g
?"

*kaboom*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Did anyone else just hear a really weird noise???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Did it sound like an earth-shattering "kaboom"?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Are you worried about things that go bump in the night?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 12, 2007)

Should I be worried about things that go bump in the night???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

What makes you think that it is a weird noise?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Did it sound weird?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Who said it was weird?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 12, 2007)

Did this thread turn weird on purpose?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 12, 2007)

Haven't we always been a lil weird? :bounce:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a lil weird???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

OK- maybe "little" was an understatement?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

What is wrong with being weird anyway???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Who said it was wrong?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Well no-one actually said it was wrong, but do you think its wrong???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2007)

Why would it be wrong?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

If it is not wrong, is it right???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

Is a Right Whale ever Wrong?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this about whale's now???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

What should it be about in your opinion?


----------



## mango (Dec 13, 2007)

*Is that opinion or fact?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Do you have a fact, too?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Can we have some fiction with our facts???


----------



## mango (Dec 14, 2007)

*Will too much fiction cause too much friction?


*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Ouch, Do you think it will???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Is it his (recent) last will?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

Is it is a cheap Will?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

How many different types of will are there???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Is willpower needed to have a will?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 14, 2007)

Just how strong is Will Power???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 14, 2007)

When people say, "Fire at will.", do guys named Will cringe?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Why would you want to "fire at Will", what has he done wrong???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Did Will do anything wrong, anyway?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

He must have done something???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

Is Something every anything at all?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

What do you think?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 15, 2007)

Do we even know who Will is?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Do we have to know who he is to feel for him while being fired at???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, can we be sure that it is him to be fired at?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 15, 2007)

Do we really want to fire at anyone???


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*What happens if you get fired?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Will you move in a ballistic flight path?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

What is a ballistic flight path???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

where does he come up with phrases like ballistic flight path?????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybes he has seen the Matrix too many times???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

What if I've never seen that movie?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

You must have seen that movie???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone else thought that that movie was a waste of time....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess this should be some kind of question...

Why should I have seen it?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a great movie, Hasn't everyone seen it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, looking at my questions, what do you think?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

i saw will smiths NEW movie tonite....i am legend..has anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*Is it worth seeing?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

do you like will smith?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Is it necessary to like him to be able to like the movie?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 17, 2007)

What is the movie called???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

*I am Legend* is the name of the Movie, isn't it?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

ya thats the name, and liking willl smith is not important....if you like the idea of the last man on earth and his loyal dog ..you might like it.....does that sound tooo hokey?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't think it was hokey... don't you think it was a little scary at points?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

sounds like you saw it too???????????


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 17, 2007)

Is it just me, or do the "dark seekers" look like Voldemort from Harry Potter?


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 17, 2007)

Who cares about Harry Potter?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 17, 2007)

dark seekers yikes.........what did you think of the sam thing.........?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

I liked the dog because we're both Samanthas. 


But did you get a little teary during the part in the video store? (Not trying to give anything away...)


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

Do any of you watch The Simpsons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Who is the Simpsons, anyway?


----------



## Fatgator (Dec 18, 2007)

What? You never heard of The Simpsons?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you mean OJ Simpson???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Or Jessica Simpson and Tony Romo?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 18, 2007)

I never heard of Tony Romo, Who is he???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

Tony _(the tiger)_ Romo plays for the Dalles Cowboys doesn't he?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

The Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2007)

*In Dallas, do mamas let their babies grow up to be cowboys?*


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 18, 2007)

Or do they breed the girls to be Cowboy cheerleaders?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Are they cornbred?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 18, 2007)

Isn't cornbread delicious?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you think I know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 19, 2007)

My head hurts, Do I have to think at all???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you think that stopping to think will help you with your headache?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't you think that a Headache is a Pain in the Neck?​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't you think that a pain in the neck is better than a hole in the head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't you think we need some holes in our heads to live?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

Why would we need holes in our heads to live???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you think you could hear/see/breathe/eat without?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

If you were Headless, could you think, hear, see, breathe or eat without it? ​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never tried, Have you???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Would you believe me if I told you that eating while headless causes most of the difficulties you have while missing your head?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Where is your proof of this claim???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you see the food lying under my head?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 21, 2007)

Where is your head???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Over there... Can't you see it?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Over where? Why can't I see it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2007)

Can't you see it's invisible?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 22, 2007)

How can we see it if its invisible???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

Just how invisible does a peson have to be before anyone notices?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow she is invisible / or is it a he??


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you think that there is some quite advanced camo technology, and it's being kept secret?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 22, 2007)

How come no one ever tells me their secrets?


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2007)

*Can you keep a secret?*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 23, 2007)

Where is the best place to keep a secret???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

Is there a place to keep a secret, actually?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

Did Bill Cullen ever have a Secret on the TV show that he hosted, "_*I've Got A Secret*_"?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe he had more than one... who knows?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

Do we ever really know.....?​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 23, 2007)

Would you believe I can't answer that question because it is a secret?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 23, 2007)

Is it Victoria's Secret?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

What's so secret about that stuff?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 24, 2007)

You don't know do you??????? hehehehee


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

Why are you laughing? :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 25, 2007)

Isn't laughter supposed to be the best medicine?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

Do we have to talk about Medicine???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Why shouldn't we?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2007)

what we have RULES now, about what we do here??????????


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2007)

*You gotta problem with that?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Who's ASKING????????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 25, 2007)

If there is going to be a fight, Can I watch it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Shall I call an ambulance?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 25, 2007)

Will there be blood shed?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2007)

CAn I take MANGO?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

How will we know if you don't try?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Am I that dense that I'm just realizing what the question game is???


and hmmm do I really want someone to answer this question??


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 25, 2007)

do you?
did i just figure out what the question game is too?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Should the answer to your question be obvious Pat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Is it possible that these questions were of the rethorical kind?


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

does phatfatgirl have a myspace?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 26, 2007)

Pat, Do you not think your last question would have been better as a PM???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Wouldn't it be enough if the answer comes via PM?


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it ever enough?


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

hahah

Are you going me a hard time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Would you mind us *giving* you a hard time?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 26, 2007)

are there many people without myspace?
should I have gone back and answered that question??


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm I an idiot that cant spell or write the correct word?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

Does the online leviathan MySpace rear it's voyeuristic head again and bellow it's emotastic cry to the world?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 26, 2007)

(((Grandi Floras)))) do you have a problem with *MYSPACE* ?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe she doesn't want people in her space?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Could it be a bit narrow with such a lot of people stuffed into such a small place?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2007)

How crowded would the internet be if it were a real place?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 27, 2007)

DO you really want to tell us?


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 27, 2007)

does Timberwolf not know?


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you even think telling him is such a good idea?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 27, 2007)

Im confused, Can someone tell me what is going on???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

*sigh* Who am I to know? *sigh*


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone really know anymore??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, what do you know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

Does what you don't know really not hurt you?​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you think if we knew what we didn't know, then we could answer that question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it actually possible to know all that we don't know?


----------



## Jester (Dec 27, 2007)

Can anyone really answer that question?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it worth asking a question that no one can answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

How will we know if a question is "unanswerable", if we don't ask it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2007)

who's buried in grants tomb?


----------



## mango (Dec 27, 2007)

*Grant who?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it granted someone's buried there?

(Whereever that my be...)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 28, 2007)

When is the fourth of July?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you ever saw a June Bug in July?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it possible to saw bugs? :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it gonna warm up new years day on the east coast ?


----------



## mango (Dec 29, 2007)

*Do I look like the weatherman?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Would you rather be the anchorman?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Should we drop anchor here?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

Arg, me hardies, don'tchya think that only the Black Pearl will Drop Anchor in these here waters!?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 29, 2007)

When did you all become pirates???


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

Who's up for plundering some booty?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

DID I HEAR BOOOOOOOOOOOOTY?????????:smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you ready to boot?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 29, 2007)

*how did you go from booty to boot  ??????*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

See that "Y" lying around there?


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 30, 2007)

Why ask "y"?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Why not ask "Y"???


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If you ask "Y" will "Y" answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Why shouldn't it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2007)

Who's on FIRST?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

The one that's last in the line?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Where am I in the line???


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2007)

Where does the line start?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Isn't it true that he who is first shall be last, and he who is last shall be first?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

If you are first, does that nessisarily mean that you will be the Last?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this so important?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 30, 2007)

Is any of this important???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Is there actually anything really important?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

There must be something of importance in your life???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

Shouldn't you know where to look?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you looked within your heart???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

What exactly would you look for in the Heart?​


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wouldn'y you look for the part that's most tender?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 31, 2007)

i've heard that times heals all wounds....how much time?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Well how much time can you spare???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Have you ever shopped at Spare Time?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

How could I?


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 31, 2007)

How could you not?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

Where is it for a start???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Hmmm... Do I look like I know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Dec 31, 2007)

I won't know until I see you, will I???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Why don't you look at my profile?


----------



## mango (Jan 1, 2008)

*Would you mind?*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have we all lost our minds?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Why, what do you think?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Im hungover, Do I have to think???


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have to think about thinking, are you really in any state to think?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 1, 2008)

Am I the only one who is confused here???


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 1, 2008)

is that really the issue?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

Will the New Year have New Issues?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Will the New year have the same old issues with a new twist?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Will we twist and shout?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Why do we need to shout?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 1, 2008)

Will they hear us if we do not shout?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

Who wants to shout it out ?¿?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!
IS that what you meant???????*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone really know what the meaning is?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 1, 2008)

what is your MEANING of life?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, isn't that a little deep?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2008)

Doesn't that depend on how deep your life is?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 1, 2008)

What if my life is towards the shallow end of the pool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Is your life that wet?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

And if it isn't, can we use a small water gun or the super soaker?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, Are we having a water fight???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

DAMN!!!! I ask about the meaning of life and get deep...and you all go to water fights....what's up with that  ?????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

What if the meaning of life is to have fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Does having fun actually mean doing water fights at 0°C/32°F...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

Why can't we use warm water for our Water Fights ?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who said the water fights have to be outside?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

So where will we have it then???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a bathroom big enough for a water fight?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 2, 2008)

Does it have to be held in a bathroom???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a better place for squirtting water around?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

damn all you and your stinkin' water fights, why won't you let me HIJACK THIS back to the MEANING OF LIFE,,,,LOLOLOL?????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

What is so important about the meaning of life?
Does life have a meaning, anyway?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

i hope there is meaning to my life....isn't there any to yours?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Couldn't you find the meaning of "life" in the dictionary?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't "*highjacking"* illegal?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't this entire thread based on hijacking?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you trying to Kidnap this thread?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno... is there a ransom being offered if I did kidnap it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2008)

how much does it cost to hijack a *THREAD* anyways???????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you want the whole thing or just the parts with meaning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any part with meaning in here? :blink: When yes, what does it mean?


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2008)

*How important is meaning?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't it depend on the definition?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't "mean" also mean average?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

If mean means average, What does average mean???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Do I percieve a common sense of confusion?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

Who is AVERAGE here????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't that particular meaning of "mean" only apply to math?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you a math's genius or something???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Aren't we all average?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

Aren't we all just Average people with Average Means?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 3, 2008)

damn are you calling me average? I thought i was unique ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

It is quite common to be unique... Didn't you know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

I like to think Im a "Unique Freak"!!! But who would want to thought of as common???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

To sneak up on the Easter Bunny,* Should Unique up on him?........*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2008)

(((GRANDI FLORAS))))) what you doing pulling the easter bunny into this? LOLOLOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Isn't the Easter Bunny one of those special Unique characters we all love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Does this all make any sense?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does it have to make any sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

What if it would all be nonsense?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 4, 2008)

Isnt this thread all about having fun about nonsense???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't nonsense still make sense?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't nonsense make life fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you think we should all have more fun?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Why take life seriously?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Does life take *us* serious?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't that depend on what you are doing?


----------



## KaliCurves (Jan 4, 2008)

What I should be doing is cleaning house, but my hips hurt, any suggestions? :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are there dust bunnies hopping around?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you use Glucosamine?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Does that make people want to dust their house?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Or make the dust bunnies hop around, perhaps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2008)

What if the dust bunnies are planning an exploration trip in the underground railroad (what we normally call air ducts)?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Are you sure dust bunnies can actually think???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

If they can't think, why are they planning to take over?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

They are? :blink: Are they?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

RUT ROH........are the dust bunnies planning a worldwide take over?


on a side note..i have a good friend in recovery that when she was using regularly thought the bunnies were OUT TO GET HER!! she just celebrated 5 yrs clean 1/1/08 and she *THINKS* bunnies are harmelss? go figure?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

What shall we attack them with???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Would we use a dust buster or a ghost buster?





​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Are they dust bunnies or ghost bunnies?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

What if they're the ghosts of dust bunnies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Wouldn't that be questionable?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

Do Ghostly Dust Bunnies eat Dirty Carrots?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 5, 2008)

Am I the only one getting a wee bit freaked out here???




P.S. SMA413--- I just loved the Ghostbuster pic and plan to rep you for that, it sure was a blast from the past and made me smile.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Why should I get freaked out?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Shouldn't the ghost bunnies wash their carrots?


Dublinda- I'm glad it made you smile


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Can we tell the dust bunnies to take a hike so we can eat the carrots?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why should you get freaked out over ghosts or dust bunnies?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Can't we get past the dust bunnies and talk about something more important, like chocolate bunnies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do you want to talk about chocolate bunnies?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2008)

OMG..........am I rip van winkle? Is it Easter already?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2008)

Why do Easter and chocolate bunnies go together?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 5, 2008)

Doesn't chocolate go with everything??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Why does the thought of going chocolate make me cringe?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Why would you cringe at chocolate when your avatar is an M&M?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you afraid the chocolate will melt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Why do people tend to half-read a post? *sigh*

Have you ever seen chocolate go, or better, walk? (except those M&Ms...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Not go or walk, but I have seen it disapper, Havent you???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

By itself, or with a little help from some friends?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 6, 2008)

Always with help from friends, Im not a chocolate lover are you???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

Chocolate is off of my food plan just for today, but who likes COFFFFFEEEE ?????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you like cream and sugar with your coffee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

What about tea?


----------



## mango (Jan 6, 2008)

*One lump or two?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

What is your favorite tea?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

Isn't tea just old dry leaves........ ?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Doesn't that depend on the plant the leaves are from?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2008)

Will tea plants grow into trees if you don't pick the leaves?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Why wouldn't you pick the leaves?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone like *THE REPUBLIC OF TEA* as much as me?:wubu: 

View attachment tea.gif


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you like your tea hot or cold?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

Am I the only one here who hates tea???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Why do you hate tea? (just curious)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't a cup of hot tea very soothing on a cold day?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

I do not like any hot drinks, Does that make me weird???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

You're not weird- whenever I get a hot drink, i wait until it's lukewarm to drink it.... unless that makes us both weird??


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't even like lukewarm drinks, I like everything to be cold and preferrably with ice all year round, Do you still think Im not weird???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't you think that a good old fashioned cup of Coffee is better than any other hot drink ?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Doesn't it depend on what someone prefers to drink?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 7, 2008)

If I said that I only like cold drinks too, would you think I was as weird as Dublinda?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think we're all weird, but that's just my opinion. 


What's hot to some may be just warm to others... so wouldn't that mean that the temperature of the drinks was subjective?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there a law stating that you must like hot drinks?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

I surely hope not, What do you think the legal ramification's would be for breaking that law???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

Would you be sentenced to work at Starbucks?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 8, 2008)

That is my idea of hell, what is your's???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2008)

Working at a cold-storage depot... any other ideas?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

Just how cold is Cold Storage anyway?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you have to wear a snowsuit?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2008)

awwwwwwww are you all STAR$UX HATERS??????


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 8, 2008)

Timberwolf- if your idea of hell is cold storage, does that mean hell has frozen over?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 8, 2008)

If hell freezes over, do all the sinners get to go ice skating?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

This is what it looks like when HELL Freezes over....

BUT......






Is this what it looks like to be skating on thin ice?​


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 9, 2008)

Should a fat person skate on thin ice?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Who here would skate on thin ice???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 10, 2008)

skate? does roller skating count?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you think the wheels would find traction on the thin ice???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone ever get traction on the ice?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

What about spikes?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Would spikes not peirce the ice and make it unstable???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Doesn't that depend on the length of the spikes?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

do you all have a death wish? skating on thin ice..spikes and what not?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

What is "what not"???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Maybe a death note?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you sing a death note???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 11, 2008)

If I have to EXPLAIN, you wouldn't understand would you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Could you please repeat that in a language I understand?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 11, 2008)

What languages do you understand?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2008)

Who really understands their native language?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Why do you mean our native language is anything but what we already know?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Er... Could you repeat that in plain english?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Is Plain English always understandable?​


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 12, 2008)

How come I do not understand anything you people are saying?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 12, 2008)

are we all speaking in *CODE* languages?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

Could this be html code?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe this might be html code <BR>blah blah blah<BR>??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I believe this might be html code <BR>blah blah blah<BR>??


Can anyone tell if this is right?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 13, 2008)

How can we check if it is right or wrong???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Someone near who knows html?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

so you are all doubting that I know HTML? waaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

Is HTML, really an initialism of HyperText Markup Language ?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Isn't it? What else should it be?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

does anyone here speak HTML ?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it be sorta funny to hear someone actually SPEAK HTML coding? And could they do it in a monotone computer voice??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Wouldn't it sound even funnier if it would be spoken accentuated?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG you all have me ROFLMAO.......thats not CODE..but I guess some might not know what those are abbreviations for ?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad we've made you laugh. Now would you be so kind as to educate us then?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

are you telling me beautiful smarty pants ((SMA413)))) that you dont know that 
ROFLMAO means rolling on the floor laughing my ass off???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha- I am well aware of my abbreviations. I was just hoping to, uh... educate everyone else? LOL. How does one recover from reading a post wrong? 

I thought when you said "that's not code" you were going back to the HTML thing. Oh nevermind. I'm a nerd, that's all.


And thanks for the compliment


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

thats a good question, I know its embarasssing to enter a thread on the wrong footing, but I believe I am not alone here in doing that ?????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*crashing though some shelves* You called?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

why does a timberwolf have an M + M avatar i wonder?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Aren't M&Ms delicious?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

ya i guess they are but is timberwolf so delicious he resembles an M + M?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you think I'd need a change?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have 55 cents in change in my pocket. Anyone need a quarter?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

I could use some change, who's making handouts.......??????


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe you can get change from those "Need a Penny? Have a Penny?" jars?

That was alot of ??


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

huh? u mean in restaurants? would that not be kinda like STEALING?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't you seen them at gas stations/convience stores?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

ya but i need more then a few cents..does anyone have any sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Er... sense?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you prefer common sense or non-sense???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

What do you think about common nonsense?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

is there anything here OTHER then nonsense???????????????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Well Im here, Does that count???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you make sense?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I must do because you seem to understand me, right???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

Is it anything like having candles with SCENTS?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

awwwwww ((((GRANDI FLORAS))) where do you always come up with such clever responses ????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Why are you stealing my line?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 14, 2008)

Whose line is it anyways?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 14, 2008)

awwwwwwwww (((TIMbERWOLF)))) did I really steal your line?

I didn't know........


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

Could somebody please tell me in which film I am?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you a movie star???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

What makes you think?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 15, 2008)

we're stealing ((TIMBERWOLF))) lines and don't know what films / shows he is in????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Why do I feel so hugged most of the time?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> awwwwww ((((GRANDI FLORAS))) where do you always come up with such clever responses ????????



I just swing that way HDANGELS..... It is called a Sence of humor.... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

*Do you ever feel like this some times?*






*I do..... LOL*​


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Are you showing adorable pictures of babies to make us like you?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 15, 2008)

Who doesn't love a cute baby?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 16, 2008)

Where do babies come from anyways?

(sorry, only question I can think of... lol)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, where do you think they come from?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Well if he knew where they came from, he would not ask would he???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it possible that he's just not sure?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that not basically the same thing???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you know for sure?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone ever really know anything for sure???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't you think that being sure is confusing?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't you think that being confused is par for the course?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't you think this whole game gets very confusing at times???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't that the point of the whole game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

You mean... this game has a point?


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2008)

*yes, didnt you know that?*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

I thought the idea was to confuse and bewilder us, Am I wrong in thinking that???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what is right or wrong?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it wrong to think that everyone is right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't it that right is right and wrong is wrong?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

What if right is wrong and wrong is right?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 17, 2008)

Does that mean left will be right and right will be left???


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Are we dyslexic now?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 17, 2008)

Wouldn't one be dyslexic all of the time?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2008)

Does anybody really know what time it is? Does anybody really care?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, do you know what time it is over here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't it time to move this question along?


----------



## metatroncubed (Jan 17, 2008)

That depends do you like the Smashing Pumpkins?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

wow nice segway...what made you think of that?????


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Where did the Smashing Pumpkins come from?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

me and (((SMA))) on the same wavelength...lost in space??????


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have the map??


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

i am a google map freak......do you like maps?

ps....going to AAA for maps is like my idea of a great thing.....


----------



## mango (Jan 17, 2008)

*What's on the map?*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

where are you going????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it warm or cold where you are going?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it better to be warm or cold?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2008)

we got a few inches of snow tonite, so although i have a killer fire roaring...who doesn't PREFER a beach and warm sunshing on them??????


----------



## metatroncubed (Jan 18, 2008)

Why a warm beach is always supreme but the more pressing matter of the night is who did Dougie Houser play in his last movie?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Well the last movie I saw him in he was playing a character called "Neil Patrick Harris" in "Harold and Kumar got the munchies". Has anyone else seen that movie???


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

Why did the chicken cross the road as the moon shines on the windowpane of forgiveness in the middle of the day with pies dancing on top of Mount Everest being in Paris on vacation and eating a taco with bananas and chocolate while watching Danny Phantom on a big screen television?

(that has to be the most nonsensical question I have EVER asked... lol)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Lloyd, If your getting high on our own supply, can we all have some???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Are we high & dry? And who's got my towel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Isn't your towel in the washer all covered with suds?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you think we should take a group bubblebath?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Is there a tub big enough for everyone?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 18, 2008)

Maria, I was just thinking that too and what if we all wanted to bring a date with us??? :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

Who will eat the date once you bring it?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

I love dates, and lots of fruits, what is YOUR personal favorite in the FRUIT FAMILY?

mine is bananas i would have to say


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Are you trying to make a fruit salad now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Plumpudding, anyone?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

(((TIMBERWOLF))) does plumpudding fall into the category of *FRUIT*? 
hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

If it falls, will it still be edible?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Doesn't it depend on where it falls?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

will plum pudding make a mess if it falls?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Might this depend on the pudding's manners?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

wow puddings have manners now???????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2008)

Where can you find puddings that are on their best behavior?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

damn since when did they have personalities?????


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

If pudding talked, would they sound like Bill Cosby??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Or would they have accents from their native countries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Wouldn't that make more sense?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

Jelly Pudding Pops make more sense cause they are on a stick, and sinse they are on a stick..... *it makes sense that you won't need a spoon doesn't it?*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Are they related to Jeff Dunham's Jose Jalapeno...._on a steek_?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2008)

does anyone else think that sounds NASTY??????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

A chocolate covered squid on a stick, anyone?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

No, sorry, but if you'd like a smelly sweatsock sandwich?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 19, 2008)

*puts down sandwhich* Did anyone else lose their appetite now?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is appetite a psychological desire or a real desire to eat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Who knows? You? Or you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

The answers are blowing in the wind....can you hear it?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Am I the only one that hears silence... and crickets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Isn't it a bit cold for crickets?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you know there's actually a band called Ice Cold Crickets?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

The only Ice Cold Crickets that I know of are Cave Crickets.

The Cave Cricket hibernates by being frozen and in the spring, thaws out and resumes life as usual.

Don't you think that quite unusual?​


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 20, 2008)

Did you know that you can also freeze flies and then thaw them back to life?

I've taken to many bio classes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

What is the purpose of cryonics among bugs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

Living longer? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

Can you see why women live longer than men?​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 21, 2008)

no how???????? why????????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2008)

If men didn't engage in risky behavior or daredevil stunts, would they live longer?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

I think that men would definately live longer if they didn't dare accidents to happen. 
* Do you think that they will ever learn though?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

Would you believe me if I said yes?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you be trusted to tell the truth???


Greeting's from sunny but cold Ireland to all my beautiful friends here. I will check in as much as I can.


----------



## mango (Jan 23, 2008)

*Can you handle the truth?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you handle the consequences?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

Ralph Edwards was the host of a radio show called;
"Truth or *Consequences*" 
in 1950 wasn't he?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

That was before my time, so how should I know?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't you have the internet to look these things up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't you think this would mean knowing that this existed, at first?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

So, do you think that not knowing is a good excuse?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't you get curious about things that happened in the past?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2008)

If I hear about it, yes. Who wouldn't?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2008)

Adults have a total of 206 bones, but how many bones are infants born with?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

About 42? :huh:


----------



## vermillion (Jan 25, 2008)

did you just make that up?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah he did. Aren't infants born with MORE bones than adults and then they fuse together?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it in the realms of possibility that you are right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2008)

Do you think that there is a possibility that a skeleton might have a mind of it's own? LOL​


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is it time for Halloween already? Did I jump into a time machine?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where would you want to travel to in the time machine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2008)

Around the clock?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 25, 2008)

In a clockwise or counter-clockwise direction?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Will you be singing "Clocks" with the English Rock Band _Coldplay_?


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 25, 2008)

Does «Clocks» is a song from Coldplay?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 25, 2008)

I LOVE COLDPLAY.....who else has seen them perform besides moi?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2008)

Are they any good?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Am I supposed to know?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to know how to depend on you're Internal Clock?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Do men really know how to do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

Ever thought about that my internal clock might be wrong?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2008)

Is your internal clock set to a certain time zone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe... But I wish I knew to which one... Can anybody tell me?

(It's not GMT+1, that's for sure...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you think that you might be able to know if you had a Time Zone Clock?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm... Where to get one?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2008)

If the National Institute of Standards and Technology was able to mail you a world time zone clock, would that help you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't you think this would assume me knowing where I am?


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2008)

*Where are you?*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you with Carmen San Diego and Waldo!?​


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2008)

What if Waldo worked at a candy cane factory... wouldn't he REALLY get lost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't you think that would depend on where he'd be working there, exactly?

(In the storage, I would agree that he'd be lost in no time...)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 29, 2008)

*damn.....all i asked was if anyone had ever seen COLD PLAY LIVE and you circle around to waldo....did you miss me for a day or 2????? and furthermore whens (((DUBLINDA)))) coming back?????*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a good question- where in the world is Dublinda?? Maybe hanging out with the elusive Waldo and Carmen San Diego?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Are thematic changes allowed?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

To what specifically are you referring to?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

Does this require a thematic change if she's really quite good?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it in the range of possibilities that I don't know what's going on here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Which American composer wrote the theme song to "The Pink Panther"?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you ever seen a pink panther in the wild?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Are they related to pink flamingos?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 29, 2008)

Did Henry Mancini like to wear pink?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

who is this Mancini person you are referring to??


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

Didn't he write the _Pink Panther _song?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

is that who he is???


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2008)

What is the name of the pink hippo in the game _Hungry, Hungry Hippo_?


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 29, 2008)

why are the _hungry hungry hippos_ so.....hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't they get enough food?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

Didn't they like the food they were given?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't think that Human Food is good for them. 
Shouldn't Hungry, Hungry Hippos get the right food?​


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 30, 2008)

but who is to say what the right food is really???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Where did that question start?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2008)

How do hippos stay cool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Do they actually stay cool?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool as a cucumber?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Do people actually use cucumbers to ... you know ... make happiness?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cucumbers are cool....but does anyone else besides me live somewhere thats its TOTALLY F'N COLD THIS A>M>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, I am in The Columbia River Gorge area of Washington State, and it is only 33 degrees here and has been that way all week.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

What is the question?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> to ... make happiness?



Well, Borat  I haven't heard of anyone actually doing that.

But does it make you look at salads a little differently? LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Would you like croutons with that salad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Cretins? Why should I want cretins with my salad? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2008)

Would you like sunflower seeds instead?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

Do chickens eat sunflower seeds?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 31, 2008)

If chickens eat sunflower seeds, and people eat chickens, who eats people?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 31, 2008)

"Do the chickens have large talons?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Should I be scared?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2008)

Do you need a nightlight?


Teddy, go make yourself a dang quesadilla.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

Do you think that a Nightlight will help if you are scared of Talons?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't question your good intention, but is this really the matter in question?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2008)

Where is the Haight-Ashbury Street Fair?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 2, 2008)

Is it OK that I'm sad nobody mentioned the Napolean Dynamite reference?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Are they going to be at the street fair?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

Are any of you old enough to have gone to The First Haight-Ashbury Street Fair in 1978?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes. But I didn't. Do you know why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

I didn't either because I am way over here on the West Coast.

*Why didn't you?*


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Can I claim temporary insanity?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

I dunno. Is she allowed to?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

Why would you want to claim temporary insanity?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

Why Wouldn't You!!!!?????


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

((TIMBERWOLF))) back to the original question..why didn't you go????????


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 2, 2008)

why didn't any of us go??? were we suppose to?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

What if we lived too far away from it?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

What if you took an _airplane_?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone like flying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet. You?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2008)

How would you travel across the oceans?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

Are boats or planes safer to travel across said ocean?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wouldn't taking a plane be faster?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Could this possibly depend on the plane/boat you take?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 3, 2008)

Would you prefer a sailboat or a schooner?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Would you like a jet or a helicopter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there something like a heliboat?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Would a _Ornithopter _suit you better?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 3, 2008)

Me ..i prefer flying..its all about I want it AND I WANT IT now!!!!!!!!! HAS ANYone taken a cruise before??????????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Would a _Ornithopter _suit you better?



An Ornithopter... Need some Spice? 



HDANGEL15 said:


> Me ..i prefer flying..its all about I want it AND I WANT IT now!!!!!!!!! HAS ANYone taken a cruise before??????????




Where did you get all these questionmarks from?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> An Ornithopter... Need some Spice?
> 
> Where did you get all these questionmarks from?



Are you allowed to question questionmarks?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

It all depends on where the question marks are, doesn't it?​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't you need the _Mysterians _to go sing with Question Mark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

Is Mark Question a name?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

Question Mark and the Mysterians are a band from the 60's famous for their song "96 Tears." Do you know where they are hiding?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Are you sure they are not still stuck in the 60's?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

They are scheduled to sing in New Orleans in April 2008. If they are stuck in the 60's, how are they going to get there?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe they can borrow Marty McFly's car?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 3, 2008)

i already did, what about the DOC??????


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2008)

Which Doc? 1885? 1985? 2085?


----------



## mango (Feb 3, 2008)

*88 miles per hour??



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Er... 88 smiles per hour? :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Haven't you seen the Back to the Future series of movies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe I saw it in german?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Where will you get the plutonium?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

At the pharmacy?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Would it come in pill or liquid form?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wouldn't a pharmacist have trouble making it?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wouldn't it KILL the pharmacist??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Don't you think this depends on how careful he acts?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this a concern over wether or not the pharmicist wears protection?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

What kind of protection?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Does Plutonium come from Pluto???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Do they have pharmacists on Pluto?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

I havent been to Pluto, have you???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was there when Mickey and Minnie took me on a tour. Do you know how I got there? I just can't remember!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybes you were dreaming???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

:huh: Huh? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Why are you confused Timberwolf???


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 4, 2008)

I"m confused. What the hell is a gigawatt?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Isn't it bigger than a megawatt?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Isn't a terawatt bigger than a gigawatt?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

do they really exist??:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

welcome back (((DUBLINDA))) I MISSED YOU!!!!!
how was your trip ???????


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

My trip was great and Im still recovering from it, Did you really miss me???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Of Course we did ! What insightful thoughts can you share today?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

(((DUBLINDA)))) I MISSED YOU!!!!!! remind me where did you go again?
how was it.......what did you do...too much fun in the pubs HEHHEHEEH?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

I went home to Dublin, Ireland for 2wks to see my family and to celebrate my birthday, it was great fun as always and there is always fun to be had in irish pubs. What makes you think I might have insightful thoughts???


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Doesn't drinking usually expose some deep thoughts? LOL

Missed you, Dublinda!!!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Ty sweetie, its nice to be missed. When I drink I tend to ramble on in non-sensical sentence's, Doesnt this happen to everyone???


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

I tend to think everything is hilarious when I drink. Maybe Dr. Seuss was drinking when he wrote all of his non-sensical books?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Have you ever been to the Dr. Seuss National Memorial Sculpture Garden?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

Where is the Dr Suess MEMORIAL....???? i want to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

_ You'll look up and down streets. Look 'em over with care.
About some you will say, "I don't choose to go there."
With your head full of brains and your shoes full of feet,
you're too smart to go down any not-so-good street.

And you may not find any
you'll want to go down.
In that case, of course,
you'll head straight out of town._

Maybe the location of the memorial is listed in "Oh, The Places You'll Go!"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

It is located in SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS!.. Here is the web link http://www.catinthehat.org/. It opened in 2002. 

Wouldn't it be nice to have a group trip?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice to meet the people that we see there?​


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

_Wouldn't it be nice if we were older
Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
And wouldn't it be nice to live together
In the kind of world where we belong

You know its gonna make it that much better
When we can say goodnight and stay together

Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
In the morning when the day is new
And after having spent the day together
Hold each other close the whole night through

Happy times together weve been spending
I wish that every kiss was never ending
Wouldn't it be nice

Maybe if we think and wish and hope and pray it might come true
Baby then there wouldnt be a single thing we couldnt do
We could be married
And then we'd be happy

Wouldn't it be nice

You know it seems the more we talk about it
It only makes it worse to live without it
But lets talk about it
Wouldn't it be nice?_






Sorry, I'm really into quoting things today! LOL


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 4, 2008)

Where did that song just come from??? LOL


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice to meet a Who?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Er... Who is Who? :huh:


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

who is ......what?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

hey i want to go to *who LAND*!!!!!! can i go please please!!!????????


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

well that all depends on who's goin??? do you know who is goin?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2008)

Who's on first? LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

where is satans butthole exactly?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 4, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> where is satans butthole exactly?



a little place i call southern california......Ever made a trip to satan's ass hole??????:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2008)

If Horton can hear a Who, why can't you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

i have been to san diego does that count as southern CA ?????


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

SD is about an hour south of me........too many SKINNIES here makes me wanna THROW UP, ever been to a place like that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

You're still able to see them?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

everyonce and a while, but sometimes it hurts if i look too hard....wouldn't that be the day when you couldn't see them anymore???


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

If you dont wish to see them, Why do you look???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Who said I do?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Well the fact that you still see them must mean that you are still looking in some way right???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

*so if am skinny one day will you all look right through me*  ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not accept people as they are?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard it said *Acceptance is the key to all that lies within* ?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

I have never heard that said but I like it, Where did you hear it???


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

thats from a Wheaties box right?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you think that it might come from a Wheaties Bag that like looks like Six Pack Abs?​


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

it very well could be? could it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

its from *THE biG BOOK* of Alcoholics Anonymous..._And acceptance is the answer to ALL my problems today. When I am disturbed, it is because I find some person, place, thing or situation-some fact of my life -unacceptable to me, and I can find no serenity until I accept that person, place, thing, or situation as being exactly the way it is supposed to be at this moment. Nothing, absolutely nothing happens in God's world by mistake. *I hope you won't think I am bible thumping?*_


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it a sin to thump the bible???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you see religion and God as being wrong to talk about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

Who is God, anyway?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

i have been told i look like jesus....is this true????


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 5, 2008)

Did Jesus have piercings?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wasn't He pierced with _Nails_?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 6, 2008)

iF cHUBLOVER LOOKS like JESUS,,,,have I died and GONE TO HEAVEn ????:smitten::wubu::eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Who am I to know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Check to see if you have a pulse???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why is *rush hour *the time when cars move the _slowest_?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Why do you ask???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Isn't this the question game?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes it is, Are you feeling confused Timberwolf???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2008)

Isn't it contradictory to call the time when cars move the slowest Rush Hour?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes but do you not find so many things in this life to be contradictory???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe the term "rush hour" doesn't mean the cars...?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 6, 2008)

do you think it refers to the time in which people rush???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Wouldn't you agree that this might be a possibility?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Don't you think that there are many possibilities???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it possible that thinking makes us be?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Makes us be what exactly???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have rushing thoughts when you think?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Rushing thoughts hurt my head, Do they hurt yours too???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

No, but they keep me from falling asleep at night. Anybody else who experienced something like this?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't you know how to turn your mind off?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

My mind never switches off, can you tell me how to do it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Did someone actually find the switch?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there an actual switch???


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 7, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Is there an actual switch???



if there wasn't a switch, how would you turn it on??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you know where to find said switch?
(It wouldn't make much sense to place a switch where noone could reach it, would it?)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

How exactly does one "turn on" a switch?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does it work similar to the "Clapper;" Clap on....Clap off ???


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 7, 2008)

What is all this clapping about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

This was your applause, wasn't it?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Am I the only one here who is confused now???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't you think this is questionable?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Isn't this whole game questionable???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2008)

Why are you confused?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

If Im not confused, What should I be???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Alive, maybe?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

How *Confusing *is Baby *Alive*?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never heard of baby alive, What does she do???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Pee her pants?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 8, 2008)

Does she poop also?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Why don't you ask her?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Does she do everything a real baby can do???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Why do you ask *me*?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 9, 2008)

because arent you the one that knows???????or am i wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Who? Me? :huh:


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 9, 2008)

no HIM!!!!!dont you see him over there?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

I can see him but who the hell is he???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you see the horns on his head?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to a *LOVE* or *LUST* party tonite, has anyone ever been to such a thing before?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

No I have never heard of that before, Can I come with you please???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Isn't that where they sell sex toys and lingerie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you expect me to know this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you expecting some Miracle Solution? ​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

What is your miracle solution???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there a solution to this miracle?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Does a U.S. Penny cost more than one cent to manufacture?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Are there any pennies in the U.S.???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, there surely shoud be some Pennies there, don't you think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 9, 2008)

Should the penny be eliminated as a form of currency?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Who said I was speaking of money?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

What other kind of pennies are there???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

What about Penny Marshall, for example? 
(One of many Pennies...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I thought we were talking about coins??? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Well... you know, the "caps" function of your keyboard isn't just for decorative means... 
If I write "penny", this should be money, but if I write "Penny", this would be a girl, don't you agree?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

How would you like a PENNY FOR YOUR THOUGHTS?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

One penny for each thought I had in my life?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Is Penny Lane in your ears or in your eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Ouch... Don't you think it would hurt to have an entire lane in your ear or eye?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 10, 2008)

so back to me me me..does anyone want to hear about the *LOVE OR LUST* party I went to last nite?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Don't you think this would be worth a thread of its own?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any silver thread or golden needles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Would a golden thread and silver needles do, too?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 11, 2008)

When did we start all this sewing talk?? 

I'm on pins and needles. 
 I know that was a lame joke.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a cross stitch kit but do not know how to do it, Can anyone help me with it???


(((Wendy))) I would so love to hear all the juicy details


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, how to explain this?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

Talk about explaining something, can anyone please Explain this too me??​


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

"Now why won't this damn kid ever freakin' listen to me when I tell him I did not eat his twinkies!?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

*HUH?*​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not get it either???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

Would you go to school if there were 85 chickens in the basement?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 12, 2008)

Who Wouldn"t?????


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

so back to my *LOVE OR LUST* Theme party last saturday nite.....Dublinda do you still want details???????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Would you post pics, please? 

Thanks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 12, 2008)

wouldn't it be more fun it you used your imagination?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 12, 2008)

hahaah it would be more fun if you missed your imagination..timberwolf can you use yours to guess what my saturday lust or love party was like?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you really want me to?

(My imagination is quite vivid...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yes I so want to know, When are you going to tell me???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you know this board's rules?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

No, Will you please post them for me???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

How dumb does a *POST *have too be, before people stop reading it?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't you think this depends more on the length?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

Well how long are they???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2008)

How would you feel if you found out that one of the city's most wanted criminals was teaching at a local school?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

I would feel outraged. Would you want to come with me to kick his a**?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 13, 2008)

yikes..that sounds like a pedophile that got fired from our local private school and was found out 20 yrs later 2000 miles across the country .......i din't know him..but my brother did. I wonder if he still has his job?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2008)

When are we going to hear about the LUST? Why get us all excited than not follow through?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 13, 2008)

ok..it was a really boring party, no one under 40 or so.....it started at 7, i got there at 8, and was home by 11...the highlight was me and another woman showing off our INK......wow ...big dissappointment eh?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

You kept us waiting with baited breath for days just to hear that. How is that fair???



ps. Im a big fan of "ink" and have a lil of my own.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Now I understand why I should tell what's going on in my imagination...

Say, with baited breath... isn't it a bit difficult to breathe?
(Honestly, after several days under baited breath, shouldn't you already have swooned?)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

Swoon, Never. Im a big lass so I can handle it, Dont you agree??? :bounce:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

What do you call a cluster of bananas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Er... a banana republic?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

Touche (((TIMBERWOLF)))) sorry did I dissappoint everyone with such a lousy story?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Who made the first heart-shaped candy box for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Dunno... you? 
(In a former life, perhaps?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Didn't Richard Cadbury make the heart-shaped box for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Who made the first heart-shaped candy box for Valentine's Day?







The *Cadbury Brothers* discovered how to make chocolate even smoother and sweeter. By 1868, the Cadburys were turning out the first boxed chocolate. They were elaborate boxes made of velvet and mirrors and retained their value as trinket-boxes after the chocolate was gone. *Richard Cadbury created the first heart-shaped Valentine's Day box of candy sometime around 1870.*


*This is interesting, isn't it?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Indeed. But how should I know this?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

((((GRANDI FLORAS)))) where do you get such awesome trivia all the time..are you a google-r?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone else NOT do anything for Valentine's Day??


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2008)

Does celebrating your birthday count as doing something?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha-

Does Birthday + Valentine's = Twice the chocolate?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 14, 2008)

chocolate, whats that ????:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Could it be somethig edible?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a lunch date today, Does that count as doing something for Valentine's day???


Happy Belated Birthday Maria.


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 15, 2008)

went to a movie by myself....yee haw!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Uhm... Was that a question?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Are you confused about how to play this game Xrayrose??? 


Welcome to the boards and enjoy the game.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> ((((GRANDI FLORAS)))) where do you get such awesome trivia all the time..are you a google-r?



Here and there and everywhere, but yes, mostly Googling it! When a question needs answering, I look it up, bored people do that to keep themselves occupied ya know..... LOL


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Anyone else NOT do anything for Valentine's Day??



As usual, I spent the day here at home alone. I didn't even have to work yesterday, so I stayed here and played on the computer for most of the day. 

I did send out some Valentine Card gifs for family and friends, and got a few back, but with a life lacking in love, I don't celebrate Valentines Day anyway, so it was no big deal too me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Does celebrating your birthday count as doing something?



My granddaughter's Birthday was yesterday too. She is now 10.

She lives in Vancouver with her Mom, so I wasn't able to be there though dang it.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

It's a shame that you did not get to see your granddaughter for her birthday, Will you get to see her sometime soon???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

If you have one, *What is your favorite Game*?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Mine is Monopoly, What is your favourite game???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

DOES Sudoku count as a game?

that's my favorite, although I do play well with others, sometimes


----------



## xrayrose (Feb 15, 2008)

no...my last post was not a question...but an answer...
I am new here, so please do correct when I make a mistake 

My fave game out of the three shown is Clue... 
So how does this work?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nobody really answers anything... this thread is like a 3 yr old, constantly asking pointless questions and never really having answers.  You can answer them if you want, I guess.

Does that clear it up a little?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, actually, the rules say that you answer the question of the poster before with a new question.

Did everybody understand this?

Any questions?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Im not sure, Can you explain it again please???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

((XRAY)) 
don't feel bad..i did that too on a few threads missing the POINT entirely...
does that make me dopey?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Wendy, you are not dopey, you are a lovely person and a good friend.  Have I overdone it on the sucking up???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

((DUBLINDA))) no no no MORE MORE MORE lolol..should I keep repeating myself???


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

yes please do cos I didnt quite hear you, What did you say again???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 15, 2008)

umm errr...more more? you crack me up o scottish lassie.....is that where you are?..scotland?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh no you did not just say that Im scottish. Im IRISH. How could you ever forget that???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Did you know that the scots came from Ireland, too?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

No, Scots and Irish are all celt's. Is that what you mean???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Maria.




Thank you, Linda



Didn't the Scottish people once own farming land in Ireland?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Nay. But in the times when the Roman Empire occupied the british islands, there was a celtic tribe called Scoti living on Irish ground. Later, they settled in the scottish lowlands, pushing the original tribes further north. Who would have thought that?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

Yes, having Scottish background myself, I know that the *Scoti* from Ireland spoke Gaelic, herded sheep and shaggy highland cattle. They lived a hard existence and fought clan against clan as this was a way of life. People called them the "*Wild Scots*".






Did you also know that these *"Wild Scots"* were admired for their harp playing and sweet singing?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Why do people often call others "wild"?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 16, 2008)

if not wild, what else would we call them????? TIMID?!?!?!?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

What about rebellious or eccentric?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Why call them names?

(They're like us...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Doesn't society put labels on everyone?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't see, would someone take the label off of me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you pretending to be blind, _again_?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 16, 2008)

hahahha again....blind????OMG i cant see....what happened?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

Do you have your eyes open?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Isn't that mandatory for reading actively?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it more manatory to Reading Actively or to be




?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

How's the texture of that book?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

what type of texture do books have?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

haven't you read any good books lately to know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it necessary to read good books to know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

What was the last book you read anyway???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

You mean, completely, from beginning to end?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

The last book I read completely was "Switching Time" about a woman with 17 different personalities. Can you imagine living like that?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 17, 2008)

If you could change your personality everytime you got bored, wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think it would be really difficult.....does anyone like to read to relax as much as me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

what do you like to read?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 17, 2008)

I mostly read fiction ...all genres, although I read alot about my new profession REAL ESTATE...what do you read?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

I read mostly fiction - mysteries, especially legal or forensic mysteries. I also read about a lot of different medical things. 

Do you ever wonder how your life would have turned out if you had chosen a different career path?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Im still on my career path and studying "psychology" but not sure where I want to go with it yet. Anyone got any advice for me???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

What about a nice restaurant?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

What is so special about a nice restaurant other than their prices?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Who said a nice restaurant has to be pricy? :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Timberwolf, Has no-one told you that McDonalds does not count as a nice restuarant??? :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, over here, McD's sometimes is pricier than a regular restaurant... Surprised?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes Im very surprised, How is that possible???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Is price the only obstacle from enjoying something nice?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Why must a high price tag destroy happiness?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Isn't the pursuit of happiness an individual goal?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Who was the first soccer announcer to make "GGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" so freakin popular??


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

What are the dimensions of a soccer goal post?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone on Dimensions play soccer?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

How many people do you need to play?


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 18, 2008)

as many as it takes i suppose?????? how many do you need to REALLY PARTIE!!!!??????


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Wouldn't that depend on the type of party you wanted?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, Who is having a party and where is my invite???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

How should I know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you want to know???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you tell me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 19, 2008)

I can only tell you if you know can tell me the secret password???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Would that be _Open Sesame_?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Can we use our Secret Decoder Ring to find that Secret Password?​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Where did you get that from?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Aha!! Ancient Chinese Secret!! Wouldn't it be nice if everyone shared their secrets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Er... what?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

Does everyone have some GOOD JUICY Secrets they are NOT sharing????


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 19, 2008)

If we shared our secrets, then they wouldn't be secret anymore, now would they?


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 19, 2008)

If I show you my secrets, will you show me yours?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely where should i start?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

At the end?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wouldn't the beginning be a better place? From creation to the commandments, Man's greatest journey starts here.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

Who is going to share first???


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 20, 2008)

What if the first person shares a secret, then no one else does?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

What if one actually has no secrets?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't have any secrets.....do you believe me?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

You wouldn't lie to us would you???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, do you always stay with the truth?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

I do my best to always tell the truth, dont you do the same???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I couldn't tell a lie, could you???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Uhm, did someone except me notice all the Borg appearing in this forum?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 20, 2008)

BORG? you lost me dearest (((TIMBERWOLF))))??


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

Why, are the Borg Lost?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

I have only seen them once, How many times have you seen them Timberwolf???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Several times. Is that enough of information for the moment?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 20, 2008)

No, I always want to know more. And right now I would really love to know what is going on with the Borg???


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

What is borg?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

There actually is someone who doesn't know the Borg... 
(No need to be ashamed, I know you're not the only one...) 
Would you mind to take a look?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you a die-hard, devoted Trekkie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Do I have to be to know?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the Borg and I cant help but wonder When Im going to be assimilated???


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I THE ONLY ONE that had to GOOGLE BORG? cause I didn't know what the hell it was either


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Do you know what a link is?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes of course I do but why do you ask???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Who said I asked you?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you Asking For It?​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Well who were you asking???


----------



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for letting this go on so long before making a new thread, for those of you with slower connections. Here is the new thread, for you subscribers:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37042


----------

